# Kid cudi!



## IAMDGK (Jul 18, 2009)

hit up www.datpiff.com
and download them KID CUDI mixtapes!
THEYRE STRAIGHT FIRE!


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes sir..goin to his concert in a couple weeks


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jul 19, 2009)

jahman2222 said:


> Yes sir..goin to his concert in a couple weeks


Kid Cudi Kills. His "A kid Named Cudi" Mixtape is amazing.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

jahman2222 said:


> Yes sir..goin to his concert in a couple weeks


Hell Yea dude, i was gonna go see him and Asher Roth tonight but my ride fell thru! im pisseddd! haha



Vitus.Syndrome said:


> Kid Cudi Kills. His "A kid Named Cudi" Mixtape is amazing.


And yea dude that mixtape it awesome, his other one is called Dat Kid From Cleveland, check it out too!


----------



## moonin (Jul 24, 2009)

Not meaning to sound like an emo, but does anyone else think Kid Cudi's "Day and night" is depressing as hell?


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jul 24, 2009)

moonin said:


> Not meaning to sound like an emo, but does anyone else think Kid Cudi's "Day and night" is depressing as hell?


yeah it kind of is. He is kind of a depressing guy. Got lots of emotion in his songs


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 25, 2009)

IAMDGK said:


> Hell Yea dude, i was gonna go see him and Asher Roth tonight but my ride fell thru! im pisseddd! haha
> 
> 
> 
> And yea dude that mixtape it awesome, his other one is called Dat Kid From Cleveland, check it out too!


Asher roth is one of the only good rappers from this decade : /

Kid cudi's ok but I wouldn't put his songs on my ipod


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jul 25, 2009)

GregD88 said:


> Asher roth is one of the only good rappers from this decade : /
> 
> Kid cudi's ok but I wouldn't put his songs on my ipod


What! Asher Roth over Cudi?! I give Asher mad props as a lyricist but his actual music is mediocre. Got mad flow, but his songs are whatever.


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 25, 2009)

Vitus.Syndrome said:


> What! Asher Roth over Cudi?! I give Asher mad props as a lyricist but his actual music is mediocre. Got mad flow, but his songs are whatever.


He has a couple good songs. I don't care for any of kid cudi's songs, day n nite is ok to chill or smoke to but the lyrics really aren't that good.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 25, 2009)

Kid cudi's flow is sick


----------



## xxplosive42o (Jul 25, 2009)

Kid Cudi- Man On the Moon = LEGIT TRACK, so is Kid Cudi- Sky Might Fall (feat. rick ross)


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 26, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Kid cudi's flow is sick


Fuck Yea look up Kid Cudi Westwood Freestyle on Youtube, its sick as shit



xxplosive42o said:


> Kid Cudi- Man On the Moon = LEGIT TRACK, so is Kid Cudi- Sky Might Fall (feat. rick ross)


hell yea dude
Man On The Moon is one of my favorite tracks off the mixtapes


----------



## cookin (Jul 28, 2009)

cleveland is the reason was the track that stood out to me at first, with man of the moon, but just about all of them have grown on me loads.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jul 28, 2009)

Embrace the Martian + Sky Might Fall + Man on the Moon + The Prayer =


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 29, 2009)

Man on the moon is a tight song


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 9, 2009)

Mr. Solo Dolo is an awesome track too, its apparently Kanyes favorite track from Cudis album


----------



## Pandy (Aug 9, 2009)

Iron Lion Zion said:


> Embrace the Martian + Sky Might Fall + Man on the Moon + The Prayer =


Most definitely.


----------

